# Co2 Solenoid question



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello I need to purchase a Solenoid for the Co2 Regulator I purchased in the picture:










Here is the only information I have on the Regulator I purchased: CO2 GAS REGULATOR *Adjustable Single Stage Gas Regulator *(MAX) Inlet - 0-3000 psi *Outlet - 0-30 psi WITH INCLUDED 1/4" BARB FITTING *Includes CGA Tank connection fitting with washer. *USED/EXCELLENT/NEARLY NEW CONDITION *Mfg. - VICTOR MODEL# VTS253A-1993.

Now My Problem Is that I want to purchase a Solenoid From the Clippard Site Below:
http://www.clippard.com/store/search.asp?sku=&description1=solenoid&andOr=and&description2=

However theres like 50 Solenoid to choose from and I don't know which one to pick: Can anyone help me out and let me know which Solenoid is the correct one to purchase so I can get the regulator I purchased up and running correctly?

Thanks again in advance


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If I were looking for a solenoid I would unscrew the CO2 tubing barb, figure out what the thread size is, then contact Rex Grigg to get the solenoid he sells with the right connector. I know this isn't the question you asked, but I am so pleased with the solenoid I bought from him I keep recommending it to others.

Your link didn't lead me to the page you referred to, but just to the Clippard site.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like you need a needle valve too.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have already E-mail Rex and i think I am getting one from him the info on the regulator said 1/4" BARB FITTING so im assuming its just 1/4" npt


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

1/4" NPT is about 1/2" in diameter. I would bet you have 1/8" NPT threads. It is best to check to be sure. I learned that little lesson the hard way, with repeat lessons a few times before I got it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay thanks for the advice hoppy ill check to make sure before i order a solenoid


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just got one from Tom barr its a clippard one and seems real good yay!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

has anyone used these regulators? do you like them?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

For everyone's future edification the Clippard part number you want is MME-2PDS-D110. You'll also need a grounded power cord to wire into it, which can found found at your local mega-mart or hardware store for about $5.00. 

It has 1/8" NPT ports so plan accordingly if you need adapters and such. Most hardware stores should have 1/4" to 1/8" NPT adapters.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

kakkoii said:


> has anyone used these regulators? do you like them?


This is the one I recommend getting. Here it is again repackaged under another name.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup I got my regulator in a couple weeks ago, I cant believe it was only $25 it is the nicest most solidly built regulator I have ever used. it blows my Milwaukee and JBJ ones out of the water


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

where did you get yours? ebay?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup, cant go wrong with ebay : )


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I am trying to buy one right now!


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

AaronT said:


> This is the one I recommend getting. Here it is again repackaged under another name.


Aaron, I have just ordered the regulator that you have linked here from beveragefactory. I also have the clippard solenoid MME-2PDS. I need a needle valve and possible a connector or something. I am brand new to pressurized and this is my first ever purchase of any equipment like this. Can you direct me to the right needle valve that will fit this solenoid and any 1/8" NPT connector/adaptor i might need?

I really appreciate any help.

nevermind. the guys at aquabotanic hooked me up.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey AaronT how good is MME-2PDS-D110 beside the price, I went to there web site an found a local distributor that sells the Clippard just got to give them a vist.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, Aaron, I just received the regulator and i do not see how i would connect the regulator to the solenoid. the solenoid has female connections on it and the regulator has a 3/8" output but it is for a gas line to connect to it.
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642.html

I took the output off the regulator and it looks like what i will need is an adapter that has male ends on both sides. the reglator end is wider in diameter than the solenoid end. is this a common part at a hardware store?

help?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have a full service hardware store you can take the two parts with you and have the clerk find the right fitting to mate them. Or, you can figure out the pipe thread sizes and ask for a brass pipe thread reducer fitting with the right size threads.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

You might try the old Arlington Hardware on Park Row at Fielder. I think it is called Westlake Ace Hardware now (according to the wif).


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

yea, its close to school so that would work, also i drive by lowes and home depot daily...you gotta think one of those places would have what i need.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

stuckintexas said:


> yea, its close to school so that would work, also i drive by lowes and home depot daily...you gotta think one of those places would have what i need.


The problem with Lowes and HD is finding a living breathing human being somewhere in the store who isn't a customer, and who isn't sitting on a noisy fork lift raising two tons of plywood up above right where you want to stand. Little hardware stores have some advantages.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> The problem with Lowes and HD is finding a living breathing human being somewhere in the store who isn't a customer, and who isn't sitting on a noisy fork lift raising two tons of plywood up above right where you want to stand. Little hardware stores have some advantages.


heheh this is exactly why i prefer OSH over lowes and home depot too bad theres none here in massachusetts


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I luckily have a Schwartz True value near me, they have some great customer service there. Surprised that they're still alive with a HD only 5 minutes away.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

found the correct fittings at lowes. now i just need to get the cylinder which i may do friday.

is there a procedure to follow, once i get everything hooked up?

im thinking it goes like this, correct me if im wrong please.
first, open the main cylinder valve, keep regulator closed.
second, open the regulator valve.
third, with the solenoid powered (open) open the needle valve.
fourth, adjust the regulator
fifth, adjust the needle valve
then, monitor the bubble rate and adjust over the fist few hours until the bubble rate is constant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

stuckintexas said:


> found the correct fittings at lowes. now i just need to get the cylinder which i may do friday.
> 
> is there a procedure to follow, once i get everything hooked up?
> 
> ...


That should work with any regulator, but be sure to understand that "closed" with a regulator is where the adjustment knob is backed out to where it feels loose.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> That should work with any regulator, but be sure to understand that "closed" with a regulator is where the adjustment knob is backed out to where it feels loose.


oh, didnt know that...thanks hop!

man i woulda screwed that up, i just figured that all the way out was open and screwing it in was closed like a needle valve.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

stuckintexas said:


> oh, didnt know that...thanks hop!
> 
> man i woulda screwed that up, i just figured that all the way out was open and screwing it in was closed like a needle valve.


yeah its important make sure all your seals are TIGHT! teflon tape will help. you just gotta be careful when dealing with gas. good luck!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

What is a "safe" pressure to set the regulator to going to the NV? 5-10 psi?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey jazzlvr123 did you ever got that Solenoid for your Regulator there is a place in Dedham MA of RT 128 an RT 1 that sells the Clippard Solenoid Valves model number :MME-2PDS-D110 FOR $19.70 AN YOU CAN PICK IT UP AND SAVE ON THE SHIPMENT. http://www.gocfa.com/ and for a good metering needle valve there is a place in Warwick RI that sells Swagelok Metering Valves, look up in the Swagelok web site for a local store near you in Boston. http://www.swagelok.com/default.aspx


----------

